
The Most Important Scientific Problems Have yet to Be Solved, by Ramón Y Cajal - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-most-important-scientific-problems-have-yet-to-be-solved/
======
anarbadalov
"It is fair to say that, in general, no problems have been exhausted; instead,
men have been exhausted by the problems. Soil that appears impoverished to one
researcher reveals its fertility to another. Fresh talent approaching the
analysis of a problem without prejudice will always see new possibilities —
some aspect not considered by those who believe that a subject is fully
understood. Our knowledge is so fragmentary that unexpected findings appear in
even the most fully explored topics."

